
Hopeful Plaintiff Sues Yahoo, Digg, Reddit, Fark, TechCrunch, And Others - ssclafani
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/12/gooseberry-natural-resources-are-huge-assholes/
======
david2777
I absolutely love the URL of the story.

------
ambirex
That isn't how you patent troll, you first go after smaller targets to build
up case law and/or settlements. Then you go after bigger and bigger targets.

This seems like a really speedy way to invalidate your patent

~~~
bravura
Apparently, they already have gone after smaller targets:

[http://www.techdirt.com/blog.php?company=gooseberry&edit...](http://www.techdirt.com/blog.php?company=gooseberry&edition=techdirt)

[http://thepriorart.typepad.com/the_prior_art/2010/07/goosebe...](http://thepriorart.typepad.com/the_prior_art/2010/07/gooseberry-
natural-resources-patents-press-releases.html)

"Gooseberry Natural Resources, LLC has taken extraordinary steps to hide the
identity of its owner. Corporate records held by the Texas Secretary of State
show that a second Delaware-based shell company, Vertigo Holding LLC, owns
Gooseberry. Since Vertigo Holding is incorporated in Delaware, it is not
required to list its officers or owners."

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Seriously, in the US you can run a business without informing the government
who is responsible? This is so messed up IMO, I'm really surprised. Sure, we
have lawyers who appear to own companies but then when the co. perpetrate evil
they [should] get their asses kicked.

How do they manage taxes without knowing who is running companies? Surely you
can claim unemployment and still run a registered business then?

------
techsupporter
I wonder why this case was filed in the Federal court for the central district
of California. Isn't the eastern district of Texas usually the preferred place
for patent trolls[1]? In this case, the plaintiffs wouldn't even have to go
very far since the Plano, Texas address is already in that court district.

1 -
[http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcontent/dws/bus/stories/DN-p...](http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcontent/dws/bus/stories/DN-
patent_31bus.ART.State.Edition1.3ccb54a.html)

------
davvid
There's a phone number there... hmmm ;)

~~~
pbhjpbhj
You should ring on behalf of Tim Berners Lee and see if you can license their
tech for a new thing you're calling The Web?

------
lionhearted
I imagine you could curb a lot of these abuses by holding lawyers liable for
frivolous lawsuits... the patent troll might not have anything to lose, but
any not-hack lawyer would...

~~~
statictype
Or better, have the plaintiff cover all legal expenses on both sides. I
believe this is already done at the judge's discretion but it doesn't get
enforced often enough.

Surely, this would be one way to prevent patent trolls from suing and hoping
for a quick "Cheaper to throw money at you than see you in court" settlement.

